
Bash Tricks - tosh
https://wizardzines.com/comics/bash-tricks/
======
apotatopot
'set -o vi' and away we go!

~~~
ksaj
Good call. I don't use emacs either, so the shortcuts don't come to mind as
easily as they would if I did.

